# [Debian] Problem nach Installation des Grundsystems



## _root (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo an alle.

Ich stehe vor folgendem Problem:
Ich habe einen Laptop: *Acer Extensa 3001 WLMI *

CPU:  	Intel® Pentium® M 715 1.5 Ghz
RAM: 	512 MB DDR
HDD 	60 GB HDD
Grafikkarte: 	ATI® Mobility™ Radeon™ 9700/64MB


Wenn ich dann das System nach der Grundinstallation zum ersten mal booten bleibt er stehen _(siehe Screenshot)_.

Ich habe schon *Debian 3.1 r0a* und *Debian 3.1 r1* in verschiedenen Kernelversionen (*2.4* und *2.6*) _mit_ und _ohne _der Option *noapic nolapic* installiert. Immer das gleiche.

Screenshot: Hier 

Bitte helft mir.

MfG aCid


----------



## RedWing (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

du koenntest mal versuchen das System mit dem Kernelparameter init=/bin/sh 
(anzugeben beim bootloader) zu starten.
Danach wechselst du in deine "richtige" Systemumgebung: 

```
mkdir systemroot
mount /dev/yourhdrootpartition systemroot
chroot systemroot
source /etc/profile
```
. 

Danach kannst du die Module bei denen der Fehler auftritt auskommentieren...
Die Datei heißt /etc/modules. In der sind alle Kernelmodule angegeben
die beim Start geladen werden...

Somit könntest du dann den Fehler eingrenzen...
Falls der Fehler jedoch in deinem discovery Skript liegen sollte, was da gestartet wird
kannst dus zusätzlich noch mit einem

```
update-rc.d discover remove
```
in deiner chroot Umgebung versuchen um den Fehler einzugrenzen...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## The Hacky (6. Januar 2006)

Das Problem kommt mir bekannt vor. Es liegt an deinen USB-Geräten am besten alle mal abklemmen und nochmal starten, wenn es dann funktioniert weißt Du woran es liegt.
Danach solltest in der Console einen neuen Kernel kompilieren und dabei darauf achten, dass die Module für den USB2.0 (ehci) mit drin sind.


----------



## _root (6. Januar 2006)

Das mit dem USB abklemmen war ohne Erfolg.  Bei dem anderen klappt das irgendwie garnet.


----------



## The Hacky (6. Januar 2006)

Hmm, komisch. Weil er ja genau beim USB stehen bleibt und Du hast auch wirklich alle USB-Geräte abgemacht?


----------



## RedWing (6. Januar 2006)

Das mit den usb Geräten ist natürlich die erste Anlaufstelle 
Aber vielleicht liegt der Fehler ja auch bei nem andren Kernelmodul
was du vielleicht gar nicht benötigst...
Dann versuch doch mal das was ich im obigen Post geschrieben habe. 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Helmut Klein (8. Januar 2006)

Hast du es schonmal mit dem Startparameter "nousb" probiert?

Ich habe das Extensa 3002 WLMi und Debian sowie Gentoo laufen beide mit eigens konfiguriertem Kernel. Auf Wunsch kann ich sie hier nachreichen, das Notebook befindet sich z.Z. nicht in Reichweite.


----------



## _root (8. Januar 2006)

Ich habe mir jetzt einfach mal Ubuntu gezogen und installiert... läuft ohne Probleme. Ist auf der Basis von Debian. Läuft mit nem 2.6er Kernel. 

Danke allen die geholfen haben.

aCid


----------



## Sinac (8. Januar 2006)

Ist vielleicht Ansichtssache, aber ob das so der sinnvolle Weg ist?
Ich meine warum hast du dich denn für Debian entschieden? Doch nicht weil du eigentlich Ubuntu haben wolltest, oder? Aber das scheint bei den "neuen" Linuxusern immer häufiger zu werden, dass einfach was anderes genommen wird wenn mal was unbequem ist. Wenn Ubuntu jetzt auch mal Ärger macht, installierst du dann Windows oder was?


----------



## _root (8. Januar 2006)

Ubuntu baut auf komplett auf debian auf! Und ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht was du jetzt von mir willst. Ich kann nicht verstehen wie du mir vorwerfen kannst "neuer Linuxuser ... einfach was anderes nehmen", aber dann nicht mal nen Lösungsvorschlag macht. Es ist ja nicht so das ich es einmal versucht habe und dann gesagt habe "hm, nö ich nehme was anderes"- ich habe schon viel versucht ... aber nja ... 

MfG aCid


----------



## Sinac (9. Januar 2006)

Ich will garnichts von dir, mach meinetwegen was du willst. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich die Haltung nicht verstehe. Von RedWing und Helmut Klein stehen noch 2 Lösungsvorschläge offen zu denen du dich nicht geäußert hast.
Das Ubuntu auf Debian aufbaut ist mir auch bewusst, stellt sich für mich halt die Frage warum du es nicht gleich genommen hast, da es bekanntlich wesentlich einfacher zu nutzen ist. (Ist ja auch völlig anders ausgelegt als Debian) - Außerdem ist das keine Begründung, Knoppix ist auch ein Debian, trotzdem würde ich meinen Server z.B. nicht mit Knoppix laufen lassen 

Naja, will dich ja auch nicht angreifen - Es ist nur meiner Meinung nach keine vernünftige Lösung - auch wenn es in deinem Fall anscheinend ok ist.


----------



## virgil (14. Februar 2006)

hallo helmut könntest du mir helfen hab ein acer extensa 3001 wlmi und wollte debian installieren und es läuft nit könntet du mir mit deinem selbstgebauten kernel helfen bitte


----------



## virgil (14. Februar 2006)

virgil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo helmut könntest du mir helfen hab ein acer extensa 3001 wlmi und wollte debian installieren und es läuft nit könntet du mir mit deinem selbstgebauten kernel helfen bitte



Meine E-Mail Adresse ist schnoessi@web.de


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Februar 2006)

Hi, willkommen im Forum.

Der Kernel ist im Grunde fuer jeden User verschieden. Wenn man den Kernel selbst kompiliert, dann ist dieser auf die eigene Hardware abgestimmt. Bei Linux laeuft das mit den Treibern ja etwas anders. Da laedt man sie nicht irgendwo runter und installiert sie (zumindest in der Regel nicht), sondern sie sind Bestandteil des Kernels. Dementsprechend kann ein Kernel nicht einfach von einem Rechner zum anderen kopiert werden in der Erwartung, dass alles (oder ueberhaupt was, je nach dem wie gross die Unterschiede zwischen den Systemen sind) laeuft.


----------



## virgil (14. Februar 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi, willkommen im Forum.
> 
> Der Kernel ist im Grunde fuer jeden User verschieden. Wenn man den Kernel selbst kompiliert, dann ist dieser auf die eigene Hardware abgestimmt. Bei Linux laeuft das mit den Treibern ja etwas anders. Da laedt man sie nicht irgendwo runter und installiert sie (zumindest in der Regel nicht), sondern sie sind Bestandteil des Kernels. Dementsprechend kann ein Kernel nicht einfach von einem Rechner zum anderen kopiert werden in der Erwartung, dass alles (oder ueberhaupt was, je nach dem wie gross die Unterschiede zwischen den Systemen sind) laeuft.




Jo da hast du schon recht ich hatte daran nit gedacht aber kannst du mmi vieleicht sagen wier ich meinen kernel umstelle das es klappt bitte?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Februar 2006)

In der Regel liegen die Kernel-Quellen in /usr/src/linux
Dort fuehrst Du folgendes aus:

```
make menuconfig && make && make modules && make modules_install
```
Du kommst dann zuerst in eine Konfigurationsoberflaeche wo Du den Kernel gemaess Deiner Hardware einstellen musst.
Anschliessend wird der Kernel kompiliert. Danach findest Du in /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot die Datei bzImage
Diese kopierst in das Verzeichnis /boot und traegst sie im Boot-Manager (Lilo oder Grub) ein.
Boot-Manager in den MBR schreiben lassen, neu starten, den neuen Kernel auswaehlen und hoffentlich gluecklich sein.
Den alten Kernel sollte man dabei weder ueberschreiben noch aus der Konfiguration nehmen, denn wenn der neue Kernel nicht funktioniert hat man sonst erstmal keine Moeglichkeit in's System zu kommen. Da braucht man dann z.B. eine Live-CD wie Knoppix um das System wieder in Gang zu bekommen.


----------

